# Windows Media Player 12 :: Windows 7 (Ultimate 64 bit)



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

This morning I figured I'd mess around with WMP 12 and see what it can do over WMP 11. I was surprised to see that it can see what is on my DVRs. I was not able to get anything to play, but it seems like a step in the right direction, if we'll be able to play content via WMP 12. I have some doubts here, but it does appear to be close.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Would be nice to play content on already installed software.. 
And x64 version would be a plus too..
We know they already have knowlage of how to play Directv DRM content (the canceled HDPC)


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd much rather my DVR be able to see and play content that's on my PC's.
Media Share = Useless
TVersity = Useless


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I'd much rather my DVR be able to see and play content that's on my PC's.
> Media Share = Useless
> TVersity = Useless


Useless seems a little harsh to me, since I can on occasion get them to work. But more times than not they don't work, I agree.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Would be nice to play content on already installed software..
> And x64 version would be a plus too..
> We know they already have knowlage of how to play Directv DRM content (the canceled HDPC)


Yeah, I hope this moves forward in the right direction, but I fear there will be problems.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

smiddy said:


> Yeah, I hope this moves forward in the right direction, but I fear there will be problems.


Isn't that what Updates are for?! :lol:

seriously I enjoy the wmp in win 7, instead of loading up Itunes I accually let WMP sort & enjoy it more


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> Isn't that what Updates are for?! :lol:
> 
> seriously I enjoy the wmp in win 7, instead of loading up Itunes I accually let WMP sort & enjoy it more


Not to hi-jack my own thread, but I have a Zune, and the Zune software on this 64 bit version and on 1080p is rocking my socks off! WMP does a good job too, but the Zune, whoa!


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

never used Zune software, heard good things about it though until get my new harddrive keep things to a minimum, 74gb Raptor fills fast, but looking @ reports 640gb Western Digital black & it seems (per tests) as fast as this thing, btw does the Zune software have programs that try 2 run @ all times like apple software?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> never used Zune software, heard good things about it though until get my new harddrive keep things to a minimum, 74gb Raptor fills fast, but looking @ reports 640gb Western Digital black & it seems (per tests) as fast as this thing, btw does the Zune software have programs that try 2 run @ all times like apple software?


There is the networked stuff that if you hook up the zune it tries to connect. Other than that no...you may be able to try it out too, without a Zune. You may need to make an MS Account. It is at www.zune.net and you can download it to use on your computer. What is cool is it will bring up pictures of the artists with words associated with the song playing. I'll try to do a screen capture her to show you:








These images like this move and change...in 1080p, very nice. I wish I had it down in my media closet so I could pipe the video, it rocks.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

that's pretty badass smiddy....

the Zune software is crazy fast next to iTunes as well! Like this so much better...except for all the white....


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

so smiddy a "Live" fan?

I've now downloaded & using the zune program, it's pretty nice, I can see why you'd wanna pipe this.

my ? when you just download the music (without buying) can you transfer to zune & still use or does it have to be purchased? either way is cool, just having the variety makes it worthwhile because there's a lot of music I'd rather stream @ my call than purchase


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> so smiddy a "Live" fan?
> 
> I've now downloaded & using the zune program, it's pretty nice, I can see why you'd wanna pipe this.
> 
> my ? when you just download the music (without buying) can you transfer to zune & still use or does it have to be purchased? either way is cool, just having the variety makes it worthwhile because there's a lot of music I'd rather stream @ my call than purchase


That's a very good question. I RIPped all of my music from CD using WMP using WMA lossless, without protection. I have not tried any music downloads that have protection. 

BTW, I think that is my only Live CD. My collection has Led Zeppelin as the most CDs and then Metallica. That one Live CD is pretty good though...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> that's pretty badass smiddy....
> 
> the Zune software is crazy fast next to iTunes as well! Like this so much better...except for all the white....


It can be blinding...try the Now Playing button after you start a tune. It will look something like this:








The album covers change. BTW, a lot of these are Mrs. Smiddy's CDs...mine are mostly metal


----------

